# R35 import why not?



## B16BUG (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm interested in treating myself with a R35 GTR,
I've noticed the imports are a lot cheaper but after speaking to a few friends who own UK R35's they've said don't touch it with a barge pole ***128532;,

My question is why not if I can save myself 10k or so?


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

I dont see why not either!!!

BUT - I dont think the price difference is £10k though!!! Or anywhere near that!!! I would never buy an import simply because the price difference to uk car is usually not much more than 2-3k!!! 

Indicators on the wrong side!!! 
More common stereo problems!
Japanese Menu's!
No benefit of EXTENDED warranty items like Stereo/dash cluster etc!

If I was offered one £10k cheaper - I would be all over it!!!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

^^^^ he has some valid points..

also if you were to buy a fresh import from Japan now it would cost more than a UK example of the same year.

Mines A JDM and the warranty on clusters and radio is the worst bits but we can fix those now ;-).

But for performance and reliability there is no issues.


----------



## B16BUG (Oct 18, 2007)

How much does it cost to sort stereo & cluster out??


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Do import owners have issues with the tyre sensors as well? Something I read somewhere I think.


----------



## B16BUG (Oct 18, 2007)

What should a 2008 import be worth with around 40k on the clock?


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

B16BUG said:


> What should a 2008 import be worth with around 40k on the clock?


I would have said around 28-30k mark but I might be a little out of touch and it depends on many other things like condition, service history, tyres, brakes to name a few.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Ok boys, listen up ! THERE IS NOTHING WRONG with a JDM car - I have imported my R33 GTR V Spec (16 yrs ago and still have it) an R34 GTT and Nismo S tune 350Z and of course my R35 cos Nissan couldn***8217;t get their fingers out of their arse and get me one back in 2007 / 2008. 

I got my car in 2008 and there is nothing wrong with it. In fact it does everything a, err, so called UK spec car can do and they are ALL built in the same place by the same people!!

As for the indicators being on the "wrong" side NO NO NO you are absolutely incorrect ALL proper cars are RHD with the indicators on the right of the steering column only cos we joined to bloody EEC are OUR cars now made incorrectly. Hence Japan drives on the left with the steering wheel on the right and the indicators on the CORRECT side !!

As for Radio reception, I have no issues and you can get a little device or buy a DAB, oh and what was the other thing ? Oh yes, the info in Japanese - ever heard of Google Translator??? In fact my dashboard is mainly English with "Car wings" No idea what the button does but the car does fly!!!

Yup the TPMS is a t a different frequency, but hey there are now clone ones, so again no problem, I just had one replaced after a so called tyre fitter ****ed it !
Your estimation of price is a little low as I think a good car with sensible modification will still fetch a decent price.

Mine maybe for sale and if you look at the spec you***8217;ll see it has the £10k Alcon 400mm BBK all round + it has just been serviced and had the Bell housing and gearbox circlips done (something UK car need as well) It has the latest Litchfield maps with variable fuel maps, boost and rolling boost. + it***8217;s RED the fastest colour !!!


----------



## B16BUG (Oct 18, 2007)

Lol, love the wright up Steve.
I also imported my R33 GTR & loved it.
Seems most uk R35 owners don't like the imports though 

Missed out on a stunning R35 GTR, Black, 40k on clock, 2 owners, FSH, stage 1 £30,995 bargain in the colour I want 
Just my luck


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Steve said:


> Mine maybe for sale ...


Steve wtf? Let me guess a new Porsche 911, MY14 or GTR Nismo :flame:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

as one of the "early adopters" or other could say jump before thinking, the JDM as been fine

yes no GB easy dealer stuff, who cares Litchfields is miles better

I get a cute Japanese voice welcoming me to GTR world (no idea what she says) when I turn it on

no rattles

radio 2 is fine (ok dab thing has wires everywhere)

no stupid headlight jetwash

wheel sensors are the same as US and super cheap
R


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

OldBob said:


> Steve wtf? Let me guess a new Porsche 911, MY14 or GTR Nismo :flame:


Don't be so silly !!! LOL :runaway:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

B16BUG said:


> Lol, love the wright up Steve.
> I also imported my R33 GTR & loved it.
> Seems most uk R35 owners don't like the imports though
> 
> ...


Well me you and Robbie are all UK R35 owners who saw the "not lets get ripped of or scared by big bad Mr Nissan" :chuckle:


----------



## Northern Monkey (Sep 20, 2004)

B16BUG said:


> Lol, love the wright up Steve.
> I also imported my R33 GTR & loved it.
> Seems most uk R35 owners don't like the imports though
> 
> ...


That car was up for sale for quite some time. The dealer wasnt that great and I was very close to buying it.

I think it is still for sale, or at least the advert is on ebay: NISSAN GT-R BLACK EDITION 3.8 PETROL TWIN TURBO 3DR AUTO 2008 [08] BLACK | eBay

He does state it is the cheapest on the market. Technically that isn't true as there is a silver one for sale for 29,999 with 84k miles.


----------



## OcTag3n (Sep 11, 2013)

Does it cost more to insure an import?


----------



## B16BUG (Oct 18, 2007)

That was the one, called him today it's sold 

Steve pm me how much your after for your GTR please (hoping it's in my budget)


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Why should it ? We are an Island and any car bought into the country is "an import"


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Steve said:


> Why should it ? We are an Island and any car bought into the country is "an import"


I happened to mention the idea of an imported GTR the other day to my missus and she said "Buy aren't they all made in Japan ?" "Well, yes", "Then surly they are all imported ?". "Erm, yes".


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Some insurance companies do charge more for an import yes.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

snuffy said:


> I happened to mention the idea of an imported GTR the other day to my missus and she said "Buy aren't they all made in Japan ?" "Well, yes", "Then surly they are all imported ?". "Erm, yes".


Your missus is very very very clever as it’s the same with a Porsche, Audi, BMW Ferrari etc. etc. etc.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

import vehicles are normally more for insurance, given the choice a uk car will always be a better option. 

i can understand someone buying one in 08 if there wasn't any uk cars available but now there is I don't see why youd want one unless theres a considerable cost saving to be made or its highly modified


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

scoooby slayer said:


> import vehicles are normally more for insurance, given the choice a uk car will always be a better option.
> 
> i can understand someone buying one in 08 if there wasn't any uk cars available but now there is I don't see why youd want one unless theres a considerable cost saving to be made or its highly modified


Why not ? Same car at the end of the day, just gotta get over the so called stigma of being different and not following the sheep. 

As I indicated earlier when on the phone to insurance companies and they ask is it an import I say" well of course it is, we are an island" it used to be a way that the insurance companies saw of ripping us off for being different and making our choice. Hey I will need to get any parts the same way you will if the insurance company needs to pay out so what is the difference ???

Get over the stigma and get yourself an, dare I say it ? an IMPORT !!! or as it used to be called a Grey Import, even though I've never owed a GAY car in my life and never will LOL:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Northern Monkey (Sep 20, 2004)

I went to view some GTRs today (Nothing made me part with my money  ) but one place told me that if I got a JDM vehicle they cannot do the Stage 1/2 upgrades due to compatibility issues with the ECU....!!

Is this true?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Steve said:


> Why not ? Same car at the end of the day, just gotta get over the so called stigma of being different and not following the sheep.
> 
> As I indicated earlier when on the phone to insurance companies and they ask is it an import I say" well of course it is, we are an island" it used to be a way that the insurance companies saw of ripping us off for being different and making our choice. Hey I will need to get any parts the same way you will if the insurance company needs to pay out so what is the difference ???
> 
> Get over the stigma and get yourself an, dare I say it ? an IMPORT !!! or as it used to be called a Grey Import, even though I've never owed a GAY car in my life and never will LOL:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:



lol I couldn't be any less of a sheep if I tried so you can forget that one, why so defensive ? imports are more expensive to insure its not an opinion its just a simple fact.

with a car like that's highly modified it wouldn't bother me, if ryans had been an import it wouldn't have bothered me because its extensively modified, but for a standardsih car (by that I mean upto stage 4) I wouldn't even entertain the idea personally I don't see the point when uk cars are in abbundence with easier/cheaper to insure and everything in English aswell I assume all the language is in Japanese also


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

Steve said:


> Well me you and Robbie are all UK R35 owners who saw the "not lets get ripped of or scared by big bad Mr Nissan" :chuckle:


I wasn't ripped off. I only paid £53000 for mine. Brand new


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

I totally do not see the point of buying an import when there are so many uk cars available! History is traceable on a uk car aswell. The indicator stalk is on the WRONG side!!! Regardless of how they drive in Japan - we are in the UK!!! 

Unless it is a Red stage 1 import running on Bridgestones - I dont think there is any point in trying to persuade Steve! 

Like I said in my earlier post - I wouldnt AVOID an import if it was £10k cheaper (as suggested by op)


----------



## The Zedhed (Oct 25, 2013)

My first car was a Datsun with the indicators on the right. Felt wrong then and I had bugger all experience!!!!


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

I love the indicator stalk on the right, it's where it should be for ease of use.

Why put it on the left and add to the already long list of left handed controls such as centre switches, heater, radio, gearstick, handbrake etc. It's not so bad these days with many controls being on the steering wheel, but the most practical and logical place for the indicator stalk to be is still on the right.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

For all you new GTR owners, the proper side for the indicators is the right hand side.

I guess if you'd ever owned a bit of Nissan's heritage previously you would have known that though.....


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

Having the indicators on the right means you don't need to move your hand from the handbrake to notify other road users of an imminent change in direction. They can also be activated when the arm is resting half way out the window on a hot and sunny day. This is the way forward...or left...or right.


----------



## The Zedhed (Oct 25, 2013)

Unless you drive a BMW then they're completely optional


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> I went to view some GTRs today (Nothing made me part with my money ) but one place told me that if I got a JDM vehicle they cannot do the Stage 1/2 upgrades due to compatibility issues with the ECU....!!
> 
> Is this true?


NO its not


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

The Zedhed said:


> I had bugger all experience!!!!


Things don't change:chuckle:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

tinimark said:


> They can also be activated when the arm is resting half way out the window on a hot and sunny day. This is the way forward...or left...or right.




Bang on. I really liked having indicators on the right as it made for easy lazy driving.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Northern Chimp, that is B*llo*x. Yep that's where the indicators on a right hand drive vehicle should be!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Robbie J said:


> as one of the "early adopters" or other could say jump before thinking, the JDM as been fine
> 
> yes no GB easy dealer stuff, who cares Litchfields is miles better
> 
> ...


i still remember when we supplied that and had a lovely fax from Nissan Legal :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Northern Monkey (Sep 20, 2004)

OK.... I am just putting it out there but this car which has just appeared on ebay:

2008 Nissan GTR 3.8 2dr | eBay

looks exactly like the one in the link above, roughly the same mileage... But yet 2 grand more. Considering this is now in Aberdeen they cannot even claim London prices... So frustrating that the prices are being artificially driven up, the backside will fall through soon and I am worried that I buy the car before it does.


----------



## Northern Monkey (Sep 20, 2004)

On closer inspection it is a premium where the other one was a Black Edition... Ive seen a number of 2010 models with Sat Nav around the 38-40k mark. I might just save some pennies and go for one of those instead... I wish I bought Robs now :'(


----------

